
My Experience Being #1 on Hacker News - traviswingo
http://traviswingo.com/blog/rants/2016/09/12/getting-to-front-page-hacker-news.html
======
minimaxir
If you are asking people to upvote/comment on this submission, don't do that.

~~~
traviswingo
Where did I ask people to do that?

~~~
greenyoda
He may be referring to the two dead comments below[1], posted by two IDs,
"jasonpt" and "michaelkhan", which were created two days ago and have no other
comments or articles. While their purpose is uncertain, they do look like they
may have been created specifically to upvote this particular submission.

[1] You can see these comments if you turn "showdead" on in your profile.

~~~
traviswingo
Ah I see now. That makes sense. I wasn't aware of those, but it's cool to know
people can't mess with the upvotes that easily. Thanks for clarifying.

